# Baby Sit My Bait?



## Walter B. Klockers (Feb 27, 2007)

I will be moving to McGregor, TX, in December while attempting to sell our home in Plano. When the home sells, we will be purchasing a new home down there. The temporary housing in McGregor will not allow me to take my 80 gal tank with me. I have some bait in there that I've kept for years. Very nice fish (P. denisonii, B. sidthimunki, etc.). I really don't want to give them up. Is there anyone in the club -- that has a tank set up -- that would be willing to keep them for a few months? Hopefully, our home will sell sooner than later. I'm willing to pay you a "fish sitting fee." Anyone?


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Have you thought about feeders?
Here is the link for the one I use. It is a bit confusing to program (expecially if you were born in the 1950's) but it does work well.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4430+13988&pcatid=13988

My reasoning is that if you have kept fish in the same tank for years then moving them to different water parameters or conditions may be hard on them.


----------



## Walter B. Klockers (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Bill.

We are thinking about recarpeting the home for sale and taking the tank out. My Plexi tank is about 25 years old and is not the best piece of "furniture" around. 

If finances allow, the new home will have a 100 gal aquarium. Let's hope so, anyway.


----------

